# tennant 830 sweeper



## W.F.D. Plower

I was wondering if anyone has used a Tennant 830 sweeper. I was looking for a street sweeper for my business and was advised to get a Tennant 830. I have a custom hydraulic sweeper on my F-350 and looking to expand. I have heard that the Tennants have good turning radius.


----------



## Duracutter

W.F.D. Plower;407828 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used a Tennant 830 sweeper. I was looking for a street sweeper for my business and was advised to get a Tennant 830. I have a custom hydraulic sweeper on my F-350 and looking to expand. I have heard that the Tennants have good turning radius.


yikes... a poster...:redbounce

just joking. Not used to seeing many posts around here. 

My company bought a Tennant 830 spring of this year. It's a monster with an elevator to bring the debris into the holding bin. If we had to do it over again we may not have bought it. It's really heavy and is not legal for the road so you have to trailer it, and it's a pig. Otherwise, it sweeps well but appears to be very high maintenance. We found more use for our older Tennant 365. It's a front dumper and has fewer moving parts, is very good in turning with single rear wheel. It'll also fit in indoor parkades where the 830 has no chance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

K, Thanks. I won't be doing any underground sweeping, mabey I'll just keep sweeping with my pick-up truck.
Thanks.


----------



## Metro

Duracutter is right,
The 830's are huge in the maintenance department but work well if maintained on a continual basis. The Tennant 385 he mentioned is more of a small rider sweeper only about 62'' wide that you can transport on a standard tip trailer. Turns with the rear wheel so it can turn on a dime, and they are much less maintenance than the 830. Just like any other piece of equipment, take care of it and it will last a long time.


----------

